# Here comes ToC 2017!



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Looking forward to watching Stage 2 from back side of Mt. Ham, hopefully...


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

Women's race starts Thursday. I'm heading to Tahoe to ride the first two stages a couple of hours ahead of the field and watch them finish. Really disappointed that the men aren't having a stage up there too.


----------



## pwu_1 (Jul 18, 2011)

Do people ride their bikes to see the race? I see that they will pass by the junction on their way up mt. Hamilton. Kind of thinking of riding from my house in dublin to the junction to check out the race.
Also, about what time should I try to get there to catch the peloton? I think it's about 40-43 miles from the start and not much climbing yet so if they start at 12:10 I figured they will probably get there around 1:30-1:45 or so. So if I try to get there by 1:15 I should have enough time to find a good spot?


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Often times, yes. I'm sure you've done it before, but up Mines from Livermore is a great ride. I wouldn't stop at the junction, keep going a ways and San Antonio Valley is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

*ToC*



jetdog9 said:


> Often times, yes. I'm sure you've done it before, but up Mines from Livermore is a great ride. I wouldn't stop at the junction, keep going a ways and San Antonio Valley is absolutely gorgeous.


My thought is to find a steep uphill section to watch from, that way they don't go by as fast. It is still really quick


----------



## pwu_1 (Jul 18, 2011)

deadleg said:


> My thought is to find a steep uphill section to watch from, that way they don't go by as fast. It is still really quick


I see there is a feed zone near the junction. Maybe I'll go over there and check it out on monday


----------



## bobf (Apr 3, 2015)

A mostly nToc question: Does anyone know if bikes are allowed through the roadblock at the slide site on Mt Hamilton Ave?


----------



## pwu_1 (Jul 18, 2011)

bobf said:


> A mostly nToc question: Does anyone know if bikes are allowed through the roadblock at the slide site on Mt Hamilton Ave?


I think the road has been fixed and is open now


----------



## bobf (Apr 3, 2015)

pwu_1 said:


> I think the road has been fixed and is open now


Thanks! Yes, I see it is no longer listed on the SCC road closures page, not even as 1 lane only. I'm surprised, as I had the impression one entire lane had gone down the hillside back in Feb. I figured with Quimby still open it might take a back seat to other repairs.

It still shows as closed on localconditions.com, but I have more trust in the SCC list.


----------



## pwu_1 (Jul 18, 2011)

bobf said:


> Thanks! Yes, I see it is no longer listed on the SCC road closures page, not even as 1 lane only. I'm surprised, as I had the impression one entire lane had gone down the hillside back in Feb. I figured with Quimby still open it might take a back seat to other repairs.
> 
> It still shows as closed on localconditions.com, but I have more trust in the SCC list.


Yeah we rode by when it was closed. One whole lane slid down the hill. I'm surprised they finished the repairs so quick too but I guess it's considered a major thoroughfare so they got it fixed fast


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

I've done it many times. What's nice with the ToC compared to the TdF, is that there isn't a 2 hour long parade of cars in front of the field at the ToC. So you can be riding along ahead of the race, and only have to stop when they're pretty close, and then only wait ten minutes for them to come past. In France you get all sorts of vehicles coming past for hours ahead, and basically have to stop riding and wait a couple of hours for the riders.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Textbook leadout by QuickStep for Kittel there. I thought Sagan might take it, he looked so strong with 1km to go.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Good times as always on Mt. Hamilton...










Weather on Monday for Stage 2 was great... well pretty much for the whole race so far.


----------

